# How do I cook a prime ribeye roast?



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Picked up a 4 lb ribeye roast today at Randall's and never cooked one. Can someone help a brutha out and give me some pointers?


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Rare to Medium Rare! As far as cooking times. I am sure you can check at Cooks.com I made an aged one years back strange cooking times. It was something like Preheat oven to 500. Cook roast for 15 minutes then turn off heat and dont open over for like 45 minutes.. Something strange like that.. but it ended up being perfect!


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

I love a standing ribeye roast. Sorry, don't know how to make but mom sure does a good job.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is one we have done a number of times. Good Stuff!!









Standing Rib Roast Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse, 2004See this recipe on air Thursday Dec. 06 at 2:00 PM ET/PT.
Show: *The Essence of Emeril*Episode: *Christmas *















 2 heads roasted garlic 
3 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh rosemary leaves 
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh thyme leaves 
1 standing rib roast of beef (about 6 1/2 pounds), fat trimmed in 1 strip and reserved 
1 1/2 cups red wine, plus 1 more cup if making au jus, optional 
1/2 cup beef stock, plus 2 more cups if making au jus, optional

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

Separate the heads of roasted garlic into cloves and squeeze the roasted garlic out of the peels. Place the garlic in a small bowl and mash with the back of a fork until mostly smooth. Add 1 teaspoon salt, 1/2 teaspoon pepper, the rosemary and thyme, and stir to blend. Pat this mixture evenly over the top and sides of the roast. Place the trimmed strip of fat over the garlic-herb mixture and tie with kitchen string in several places to secure the fat onto the top of the roast. Season the roast all over with the remaining 2 1/2 teaspoons salt and 1 teaspoon of pepper. Place the roast in a roasting pan and add 1 1/2 cups red wine and 1/2 cup beef stock to the bottom of the pan. Roast for 20 minutes. Reduce the heat to 350 degrees F and continue to roast to the desired degree of doneness, about 18 minutes per pound for rare and 22 minutes per pound for medium. Let stand at least 5 minutes before carving. De-fat the pan juices and serve alongside the beef. If making au jus, place the roasting pan on the stove burners over medium-high heat. Add 1 cup red wine and scrape the browned bits on the bottom of the pan with a wooden spoon. Add 2 cups beef stock and season with salt and pepper. Continue to cook until the wine is reduced by half, about 5 minutes. Strain the sauce through a sieve to remove the solids before serving. De-grease, if necessary.

A horseradish or gogonzoa sauce is good on the side.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You need a meat thermometer and stick it in the center of the roast and cook to 145 degrees... let it stand for 10 minutes before you cut into it. I cooked a 12lb one for Thanksgiving at the deer lease. If you can find it, Sniders Rib and Roast seasoning is good to rub on it before cooking. Only place in houston I have found it is BBQ's Galore stores.


----------



## DaveS903 (May 24, 2007)

I use the 500 degree method mentioned above. Season well all over (I use a rub made of salt. pepper, garlic and onion powder, and ground thyme). Preheat oven to 500 degrees. Put the roast in uncovered for 5 minutes per pound (a 10 pound roast goes in for 5 min X 10 pounds = 50 minutes) then turn oven off. Leave for 2 hours. Do not open the oven door because the heat will escape. Makes a perfect medium rare roast everytime.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

125 degrees in the center


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Mmmm, one of my favorites to cook.

Amounts given will vary depending on the size of the roast. I make a two rib roast (about 3 pounds), so this is based on that.

Let the roast sit on the counter for a couple hours to come to room temp.

Peel and run thru a press about 7-8 cloves of garlic. Add about a large palmful of kosher salt (that may seem like a lot, but no worries, it doesn't make the roast too salty.) Add about a palmful of chopped fresh rosemary leaves. Add about 3 tablespoon of prepared horseradish. Add enough olive oil to make a paste of all this. You should end up with about a half a cup of paste.

Place the roast in a roasting pan, and using your hands, smear the paste on all sides of the roast. Turn the roast rib side down. (That's why the calll it a "standing rib roast"....







) You can add onions, carrots and celery to the roasting pan if you want. You can also add potatoes if your plan on serving roasted potatoes.

Place the pan in a pre-heated 325 degree oven, and roast about 20 minutes per pound. An instant read thermometer should read 115-120 degrees when stuck in the middle. (That is for a bit less than medium rare). When it reaches that temp, remove from the oven and place the roast on a cutting board. Cover with foil and let rest about 15-20 minutes.....the carryover cooking will bring the center to about 125 degrees. If you are doing a large roast (3 ribs or more), you will have a variety of doneness.....medium to medium rare on the ends for folks that like that, and medium rare to rare in the middle for me







....With a 2-rib roast, it will be mostly a bit less than medium rare throughout.

While the roast is resting, remove the veggies from the pan (if you put them in), and toss them or save them in the warm oven to serve as a side. De-glaze the pan with some cabernet or merlot, and a bit of beef broth. Reduce to make an Au Jus.....

Carve the roast, and add any juices from the carving board to your Au Jus.

Serve with the sauce, and a creamy horseradish sauce if you wish.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Wasn't there a way to cook it a Salt Shell? I've been wanting to try that for a while.


----------



## Jeff B. (Aug 24, 2005)

Good input. Thought I'd throw up a picture of my last effort. Sure tasted good! Brad, I've heard of cooking fish in the salt shell, but never beef. Not saying it can't be done, just that I"ve never heard of it.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Salt shell works with PR also! I did it a couple years ago at Christmas and it came out great, just make sure that you do not overcook. Search for it on FoodTV.com I think that is where I got it. You mix egg whites with kosher salt and pack it on. You would think it would be salty, but it comes out great!


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

There was a recipe on this board for salt shell ribeye roast I'm sure.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

There was a recipe. It involved mustard and a coarse salt. I wish I could remember it. It was a long time ago.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

PRIME RIB ROAST Pre-heat oven to 500 degrees. Coat roast with Worcestershire sauce, cover bottom of roaster with rock salt. Sprinkle with water. Lay roast on salt, cover completely (pyramid style) with rock salt and sprinkle with water. Bake 20 to 25 minutes for well done, 18 to 20 minutes for medium to rare, per pound. Break away salt with hammer, wipe roast with towel until all rock salt is removed. Slice and serve.

Try this one.. in the oven. I have done this for the past two xmas and it hasnt failed me. I cook mine 20mins per lb on 500. Rub it with some garlic pepper... just make sure you get the roast totally covered with the rocksalt. I sometimes use some mustard to help the salt stick.. sounds funny, but it is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

What I do for the Indian Princesses as well as the deer camp:

Take a whole prime rib and a big jar of mustard (can be French's, but can go with any mustard you like, including a nice whole-grain djon or creole).

Coat the entire roast with mustard & stick it in a zip-lock bag for up to a day.

Get the fire nice & hot (glowing coals) and cook it for about an hour to an hour and a half, depending on how close you have it to the heat. The center is rare at this point when I do it, so I'll slice everyone's steak portion and if it's not done "well enough", I can finish off each one individually, without over cooking my own!


----------

